# How much arer/where can I get Acuvue Advance contact lens?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

I've heard that contact lens are cheaper to get in Dubai but I can't find any sites that say how much they are. Does any one know how much they are and where I can get them in Dubai? Thanks!


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

I use Acuvue Advanced and get 6 months supply for about 230dhs from any optician; there's at least one in every Mall.


----------

